# the hand of mill is shown



## gabrielz1

amigos ayuda con la frace "The hand of mill is shown"
gracias anticipadamente


----------



## nicoeltejano

No me parece tener ningún sentido "hand of mill."  ¿Está seguro en cuanto a la frase precisa?


----------



## Soy Yo

de acuerdo con nicoel... no parece tener sentido.

???The hand of Mill is shown. Mill's hand is shown. Mill has shown his/her hand.???


----------



## gabrielz1

bueno la frace completa es asi aver si me lo pueden traducir
*" The hand of mill is shown (see section 1, Paragraph 1-3.0 for explanation) as well as all assemblies being called out"*
Esas es la fra ce completa y es de un manuela de un molino de bolas
gracias anticipadamente


----------



## loladamore

Tiene que ver con una sierra, creo. Encontré esto:

*Hand (of mill)* The hand side on which the log passes the sawyer as he faces the saw, right or left (*aquí*)

Y creo que hay algo *aquí* que no puedo cargar.

Otra posibilidad sería que nos informaras de lo que dice en *section 1, Paragraph 1-3.0*, para así traducirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Soy Yo

Gracias, Lola.  Nunca se me habría ocurrido que tenía que ver con "sawmilling" hehe.


----------



## gabrielz1

pero mas o emnos cual seria su traduccion ya ahi esta explicando sobre un plano de un molino que tiene las visats de frente de costado y alguans partes del molino en general


----------



## gabrielz1

Holas amigos alguien me puede ayudar
bueno la frace completa es asi aver si me lo pueden traducir
*" The hand of mill is shown (see section 1, Paragraph 1-3.0 for explanation) as well as all assemblies being called out"*
Esas es la frace completa y es de un manual de un molino de bolas
gracias anticipadamente


----------



## Aysha

No sé cómo ayudarte con la traducción, pero, un consejo en muy buena onda, se escribe:  "así, haber sí me...." sólo para que no pases vergüenza.

Espero no te molestes


----------



## Soy Yo

Aysha said:


> No sé cómo ayudarte con la traducción, pero, un consejo en muy buena onda, se escribe: "así, haber sí me...." sólo para que no pases vergüenza.
> 
> Espero no te molestes


 

No, no. Debe haber escrito: "La frase completa es así; a ver si me lo pueden traducir." [Vamos a ver si me lo pueden traducir.]


----------



## gabrielz1

jajaja gracias por el comentario y les agradesco, pero bueno podrian ayudarme a traducirlo?? gracias


----------



## loladamore

Hola gabriel:

La petición para la información contenida en *section 1, Paragraph 1-3.0* iba en serio. El contexto que proporcionas no es mucho, así que no sé si se refiere a una parte del molino, o al concepto que mencioné en el post #5. Mientras más información proporcionas, más probable es que alguien te puede ayudar. 

Saludos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Siendo un foro DE LENGUA, ¿algún moderador no debería corregir las horrendas faltas de ortografía, como "frace" y "agradesco"?


----------

